# 2013 allroad: First Big Road Trip



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Hitting the road at the crack of dawn tomorrow. Should put about 2k miles on the AR by Monday. Details of where I'm going and pictures will coming ------- stay tuned!!!!


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

I'll be curious to read your debriefing report. Next year I may switch out my Mazda 3 for a wagon and the choices are very limited. And I like the 'butch' look of the A4 AR.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Road trip is complete... it was a good time. There was an issue with the allroad... I'll get to that.

First the trip: Drove from home base to Las Vegas, NV for Aviation Nation... the big air show at Nellis AFB. It was a surprise for my little boy for his upcoming birthday.

















































B-1 Bomber Full Afterburner Fly-by!









It was a great trip!!!

Now... as for the allroad. I had the Steering Control Module Update done the day before we left, but because of wind, rain, hail and snow on the way to Las Vegas.... I couldn't tell there was a problem.

On the way home yesterday... the issue was crystal clear. My allroad used to track straight down the highway ---- no problems at all.

Now, it wants to drift to either the right or the left, but when you correct... you feel a detent in the steering (like turning the radio dial).... and then the car will immediately correct in the opposite direction.

So... you're basically turning the wheel left and right to keep the car going straight. It was so damn frustration and physical... that my upper arms and shoulders were sore after 900-miles of driving. Needless to say my dealer has already been notified and it will be dropped off on Thursday.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful car and pictures.

These road trip threads are great. It makes me realize I need to make one :thumbup:

How'd you like the roadtrip feel of the car?


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

I had the same issue after I did some suspension work on my Corrado but got the toe wrong. It felt like it wanted to go either direction except straight.

Car looks great and, other than the steering, how did it go?

Also, any other pics from the air show? I love going to those and it's been a while.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

TREGinginCO said:


> It was a great trip!!!
> 
> Now... as for the allroad. I had the Steering Control Module Update done the day before we left, but because of wind, rain, hail and snow on the way to Las Vegas.... I couldn't tell there was a problem.
> 
> ...


It sounds as if there wasn't a problem prior to the control module update? Keep us posted on that situation.

Other than that it looks like it was a great trip. Glad you are back and safe!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Beautiful car and pictures.
> 
> These road trip threads are great. It makes me realize I need to make one :thumbup:
> 
> How'd you like the roadtrip feel of the car?


Excluding the steering issue ----- the car is fantastic on the road!!!!


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

Just did a weekend roadtrip in the Allroad myself from Phoenix to LA & back. Drive and car were great. I am continually amazed of the passing & pulling power through the mountains as my early fears (clearly unfounded) were that the engine was too small. It is a great car.

Things I wish for:
Diesel (still averaged 28mpg driving a tad over the speed limit but 38 would be nice).
Narrower Sport Seats (these feel like sports seats for the average American and are simply too wide)
Integrated tow hitch/ access panel in rear valence (planning on getting Curt receiver but it will mount under rear valence).


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

KK Moto said:


> Just did a weekend roadtrip in the Allroad myself from Phoenix to LA & back. Drive and car were great. I am continually amazed of the passing & pulling power through the mountains as my early fears (clearly unfounded) were that the engine was too small. It is a great car.
> 
> Things I wish for:
> Diesel (still averaged 28mpg driving a tad over the speed limit but 38 would be nice).
> ...



Agreed.... a 3.0TDI would be OVER THE TOP AWESOME in this car!!!

As for mileage --- can't really tell because weather impacted most of the drive last week and I think my steering problem impacted my mileage on the way home as I noticed the outer edges of my front tire treads have been scrubbed a bit.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

UPDATE:

If you have the steering module update done.... you may want to have the alignment checked.

I can't figure this out -- and nobody else can either ---- why my car drove perfectly before the steering flash and then problem after.

The problem appeared to be the alignment was all out of whack on my allroad. It's been fixed and is driving MUCH better!!!


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Wait . . . so my shot in the dark was correct? Weird. How in the world would the alignment be out of whack with a module flash?  Crazy.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

G0to60 said:


> Wait . . . so my shot in the dark was correct? Weird. How in the world would the alignment be out of whack with a module flash?  Crazy.


I have no idea on this at all. I join you in he confusion as does my service dept. And... before anyone says anything ---- -I have not hit anything with my AR.


----------

